

Computer program helped searchers find autistic man (alive, lost in woods for 7 days) - johns
http://www.startribune.com/20746999.html

======
johns
What I love about this story is that a Lieutenant in an out-state Sheriff's
department saw a hard problem that needed solving and wrote software to help
solve it and save lives. The guy is one of us and probably doesn't even know
it.

